# neuer Trend: Kunststoff



## hst_trialer (11. September 2008)

...zumindest im streetbereich!

immer mehr leute fahren jetzt von odyssey oder so plaste-plattform pedalen, da auch dort ein wenig leichtbau einzug hält.

frage nun:
was haltet ihr davon? bringt das auch vorteile für trialer?


----------



## glotz (11. September 2008)

die dinger sind genau so schwer wie die magnesium plattform pedalen und die kann man siehe gill oder giaco noch mehr "aufbohren". und ich denke das die pins durchs aufsetzen auch recht schnell weg sind!
einziger vorteil ist der prei mit 15!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. September 2008)

na da gehen doch bestimmt auch geschraubte pins rein.

es ging auch im vordergrund um den preislichen vorteil, da das gewicht ja schonmal ganz gut ist


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2008)

Deine eingeschraubten Pins in PVC-Pedalen mÃ¶chte ich mal gesehen haben...


----------



## Smilymarco (11. September 2008)

Wem die Farbe egal ist, kann auch die Magnesium Pedale für 40 bekommen 

http://www.einradladen.net/shop/show_product.php/cPath/7/products_id/623


Oder halt Ebay.


----------



## 221pr`v (20. April 2009)

Danke für den link zu der Magnesiumpedale 

aber um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ich pesrönlich bin gegen Kunststoff-Pedalen und das aus folgenden Gründen :

-wer weiß wie lange die halten und 3 mal ne neue gekauft und du hast das Geld für ne Magnesium zusammen (siehe link )

-was ist wenn dir das ding bei ner Session zu brei geht, dann bist du am a**** und ich denke die wahrscheinlichkeit ist exponential höher als bei ner magnesium Pedale

MfG
Norm


----------

